# Bag rider compressor silencers



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

A buddy of mine bought these for us to install with his air ride system. He had two compressors and 8 came with the kit. How and where are these to be used?










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Looks like they mount to the feet brackets as vibration isolators?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Did the kit come with any sort of plate to actually bolt the compressor to? When I make compressor racks I use the vibration reducing bushings, like the ones in your hand, between the frame of the car and the plate the compressor is mounted to.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Have to double check

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

if he received 8 I would assume 4 per compressor and he's running 2 correct ?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

4 per compressor. One at each corner. Those look like the bushings that come with the AirLift kit.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Might want to check for the brackets which are required...
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/COMPRESSOR-ISOLATOR-KIT.html

Basically the compressor bolts directly onto the plate via the small holes.
The rubber mount goes through the bit holes on the plate and then bolts onto your mounting surface


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Might want to check for the brackets which are required...
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/COMPRESSOR-ISOLATOR-KIT.html
> 
> Basically the compressor bolts directly onto the plate via the small holes.
> The rubber mount goes through the bit holes on the plate and then bolts onto your mounting surface


This is what I needed to see! Thanks

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> Did the kit come with any sort of plate to actually bolt the compressor to? When I make compressor racks I use the vibration reducing bushings, like the ones in your hand, between the frame of the car and the plate the compressor is mounted to.


It did come with plates. Just went to airlift's site and found some more graphics of how this looks installed.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sean is back with another informative response :thumbup::thumbup:



MechEngg said:


> Might want to check for the brackets which are required...
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/COMPRESSOR-ISOLATOR-KIT.html
> 
> Basically the compressor bolts directly onto the plate via the small holes.
> The rubber mount goes through the bit holes on the plate and then bolts onto your mounting surface


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

They work with air zenith compressors by chance?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

The holes that mount the isolator plates to the pump have to be 3.31" apart, unless you go for custom modification. OEM Viair template on page 7: http://www.catalograck.com/imgVD/AIL/ALP_MN-902_50714.pdf

I used a viair compressor, but still figured out a significantly different setup, that still worked just fine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6940099-CiDirkona-s-Golf-R-air-ride-thread


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is a copy of the install manual.

http://www.catalograck.com/imgVD/AIL/ALP_MN-902_50714.pdf

http://www.airliftperformance.com/product/50714/


----------

